# ivy farm AKA the doctors house



## tigger2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Built in an Elizabethan style and abandoned mid to late 1990's and is now just left to rot just a shame as this would make a beautiful home.




The front of the house.




The gate with the only identiication to its name.






Wish id taken my trunks lol.












Anyone fancy a kip!!




The rear of the house.




Lovely roof beams.




And finally if only she could talk i bet she could tell a ew storys.

Thanke for looking.​


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice little spot this


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice shots, thanks 

Anyone know what the car is in the 5th pic - I rather like it  

~RR


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

rectory-rat said:


> Nice shots, thanks
> 
> Anyone know what the car is in the 5th pic - I rather like it
> 
> ~RR



Its in the rear garden can't miss it TBH


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 3, 2013)

looks a cracker keep meaning to go here, but we ran out time at other places near it, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2013)

I,m suprised its still standing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 3, 2013)

Great set of pictures, love the rare of the house.


----------



## banshee (Mar 3, 2013)

rectory-rat said:


> Nice shots, thanks
> 
> Anyone know what the car is in the 5th pic - I rather like it
> 
> ~RR



stretching it a bit to call it a car looks like it was something very nice at one time.i'm trying to find out what it used to be too


----------



## silver surfer (Mar 4, 2013)

banshee said:


> stretching it a bit to call it a car looks like it was something very nice at one time.i'm trying to find out what it used to be too



think it could be a very old tvr or a marcos !


----------



## demon-pap (Mar 4, 2013)

looks a decent visit pass it all the time and keep meaning to call, will deffo have to make a trp here.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 4, 2013)

What a crying shame to see such a lovely house falling down. B*mmer.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

i was speaking with the guy who lives in long barn at the rear and he said its for sale on offers


----------

